

Facebook CFO Fumbled Number of Shares Offered in IPO - othello
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304019404577420660698374718.html

======
CharlesPal
Ebersman really killed the FB IPO... Once FB matches the PE ratio of it's
peers (Google, Yahoo, etc) the stock price is going to the single digits.

Issuing more shares at the last minute only made this problem worse.

------
kmfrk
Article is behind a paywall/log-in wall. Can anyone post the juiciest quotes?

------
_gbc
Alternative take: <http://uncrunched.com/2012/05/23/meet-facebooks-fall-guy/>

